# CSUSA Kits - Left overs from the MPG



## kent4Him (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm pretty much out of stuff.  I do have Cigar, Slimline and Euro accessory kits left.  If you are interested, let me know.  

Well I came home with 83 pen kits that I brought to the MPG.  They are now up for sale.  First come first serve.  They are listed below, but a few things first.

*** Updated amount left ***

*PAYPAL payments. Preferred Method of payment Please add $0.31 +3.0%* to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. To those who elect to pay via Paypal, please send me an email so I can send you my Paypal username. 

*SHIPPING:* 
Will be defaulted to *$8.95 *via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. 

For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping.  

*Domestic Insurance*:
*I require that you pay for Insurance*</u>. I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600

*International orders * I prefer not to deal with International orders of this one.  Maybe Canada, but nothing overseas.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

Here is what I have for sale:

Item Number *	Item *	Cost Per *	# available
050-0304*	RHODIUM TWIST PEN*	 $4.81* 	4
050-4420*	TITANIUM TWIST PEN*	 $4.73* 	4

750-4010*	Accessory Kit for Cigar Pen* 	 $12.75* 	2
750-4100*	Accessory Kit for European Pen* 	 $6.99* 	3
750-4401*	Accessory Kit for Slimline*	 $6.99* 	2


----------



## philkessling (Mar 31, 2008)

Chris,
I will take the 2 Statesman fountain pens and the 2 Statesman rollerballs. If you send an invoice with total, will send Paypal.
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## roddesigner (Mar 31, 2008)

Chris put me in for
 3 of 050-4156* TITANIUM JR GENTLEMANS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP* $9.47* 
send invoice will send pay pal


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Mar 31, 2008)

PM sent. Thanks!

1-rhodium cigar pen
2-black t/n euro pen
1-titanium jr.gent. rollerball w/threaded end cap
1-rhodium/22k gold jr.statesman rollerball pen threaded
1-rhodium twist pen
1-accessory kit for jr.statesman

I think that's what I got in my PM. Thanks!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 31, 2008)

Chris, Linda and i will take two each of the following
050-4177
050-4178
050-4623

Give us a total of what we owe you less your purchase from us in Feb.

Thanks,
Mike & Linda


----------



## brains (Mar 31, 2008)

I will take the following if you still have them.  If you can send me a total with a paypal account I'll settle up immediately.

One(1) - 850-4151* JR. Statesman Accessory Kit* $15.14

One(1) - 050-0372* RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP* $10.45

Three(3) - 050-4156* TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP* $9.47

Five(5) 050-4157* TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP* $9.47

One(1) - 050-4177* BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP* $10.60

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## jcollazo (Mar 31, 2008)

If you still have them:
3  -  050-4177*	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP*	 $10.60


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 31, 2008)

The amounts left have been updated through Joe's posting.


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 31, 2008)

050-4623* JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL* $13.82* 3

Send me a total, Please Thanks you.


----------



## devowoodworking (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Chris, I'll take the remaining cigar pens, and the jr.gents, can you send me a paypal invoice


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 31, 2008)

I've only got two Gents, a bunch of Slimlines and Euros and accessory kits for Slims, Euros and Cigars.  I'd like to get rid of the Gent's at least.  Not a big deal if I have to keep the slims and euros.


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll take the two Gent rollerballs. Will Paypal upon confirmation. 

28.02
ins  1.65
shp  8.95  Should go in the smaller package though
pp    .31+1.17

Total 40.10  

Dan


----------



## panini (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll take:

5ea 050-0304* RHODIUM TWIST PEN* $4.81*  
5ea 050-4420* TITANIUM TWIST PEN* $4.73*


----------



## retired-sofa-spud (Mar 31, 2008)

If you still have them i'd like:

050-4178  (2)
050-4623  (1)
050-4063  (2)
050-2330  (1)

I believe that with shipping it'll come to 77.43 total but PM me and let me know if that's right.


----------



## retired-sofa-spud (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry, forgot the 3%. Does 79.48 sound right?


----------



## Rusty914 (Apr 1, 2008)

My fault... I didn't jump to the second page and see your post. 

Thanks for offering these.


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 1, 2008)

All I have left are Europeans, slimlines and the accessory kits for Cigar, European and Slimlines.  Since I sell mostly European and now Slimelines, I'm fine if I have to keep the kits.  But, if you are interested, let me know.


----------



## saltwein (Apr 2, 2008)

If they are still availabe I will take the ten 0301 and the seven 4120. Please send me an invoice.

Regards, Steve


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 4, 2008)

They will all be shipped within a day or so.  Thanks to all that took most of these kits off my hands.


----------



## panini (Apr 4, 2008)

Chris, If you didn't ship my order add the rest of the 
050-0304* RHODIUM TWIST PEN* $4.81* 4
050-4420* TITANIUM TWIST PEN* $4.73* 4

off your hands..


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 7, 2008)

They're all in the mail except for Devon.  I'll take care of the Canadian order tomorrow.  I don't have the time to sit in the USPS line today.  I am picking up our new garden tractor this afternoon.  26HP and a 54 inch deck.  Considering my last tractor was 11HP and 30 inch deck, I'll spend less time cutting and enjoy it more at the same time.


----------

